# Classic Pup Biting ... and some



## AllGoldenLove (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi there,

My Golden puppy is my best buddy and he's changed my life. I couldn't be happier with him, except the biting is insane. He turns into a little devil.
I obviously don't know how to make "no" work. 
As I walk around my place, he bites the heck out of my legs and sometimes he'll really lock it in and apply pressure. 
My "no' is pretty stern and loud, but he comes back harder and seems to think "no" is "yes, please bite me harder".

Any recommendations for training for this?
I've seen trainers on YouTube constantly give treats every time they are able to break the pattern even for a second...I tried that and it seems pup goes after me now just so he can get treats (haha).

Any references or good training ideas would be greatly appreciated. 










Thank you


----------



## Jeno25 (May 25, 2020)

My puppy is 9 mo the old now so it wasn’t very long ago that he was the exact same way as your pup with regards to biting. I thought it’d never end! My clothes had holes and my hands were covered in cuts! He would bite constantly and I tried every trick that I could find on this forum and nothing worked. I found that picking a method and being consistent worked best. When he would bite I’d say no very firmly, a little loud, but not yelling. And then I’d turn away and take attention away from him. He’d still bite me of course, but he did stop eventually.


----------



## AllGoldenLove (Jul 26, 2020)

Good to know there's light at the end of the tunnel.
I want to make sure I don't allow any habits that can carry on.
Thank you, Jeno.


----------



## tobypuppy (Dec 7, 2020)

AllGoldenLove said:


> Good to know there's light at the end of the tunnel.
> I want to make sure I don't allow any habits that can carry on.
> Thank you, Jeno.


Neighbor had same problem, found out puppy not getting enough food, amount and right balance. Uped amount of a higher protien diet.
Worked wonders.


----------



## AllGoldenLove (Jul 26, 2020)

tobypuppy said:


> Neighbor had same problem, found out puppy not getting enough food, amount and right balance. Uped amount of a higher protien diet.
> Worked wonders.


Interesting. Thank you for that insight


----------

